# Penn pursuit?



## Trout chaser (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm taking a look at the penn pursuit 2 combos, more specifically the 8 foot 6000 size reel one for surf/pier fishing. Has anyone used it? What could it pull in? Bull reds, small-medium sharks, king mackerel?


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 3, 2017)

I actually just spent a whole week of surf fishing with mine and LOVE IT. It had all I wanted in a rod/reel setup and was smooth as it gets casting/reeling with 50lb braided line. 

I never hooked into anything of great size, but I have no doubt it would of performed perfectly If I had. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trout chaser (Jul 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't have any Penn rods, but have three Penn spinning reels and all perform well.  Mine are the Fierce ll which is the next reel up from the Pursuit.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jul 9, 2017)

I have the same set up you are looking at. I've only hooked a few dogfiah sharks and a waiting but it's a great setup for the price. I happened catch mine for 25% off at Academy last month. I have it loaded with 20 lb. big game mono line but will probably upgrade to some braided line eventually.


----------



## zacherwalker (Jul 9, 2017)

Got 30lb mono on mine - little longer mines 9' but works great in the surf, and if you keep it washed down and oiled lasts much longer than others in its price range


----------

